# You're putting your tools away like you're leaving!



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

These remodel guys that have their own "electricians"

A good customer referred me to their friend who is a remodeler, "quality construction". Can't get the three way switch to work, typical story, this one has to be on for this one to work, messed up which wire goes to which screw.

I walk in, and immediately see a 12x18 hole recently cut in the screetrock to expose about 8 or 10 romex going into a 1800 box willy-nilly, supported only by the wire itself. Oh God

I look at the switches, one has 12/3 with the white capped off, one switch has two 12/2 with one white capped and the other white stripped and just hanging out in there.

I wonder what's overhead, if I can get on top and re-feed and clean up the other mess and look up to find two old work boxes, mounted with sheetrock screws through the side, high enough for the sheetrock covering them to also be their cover, and a jumble of wires coming through drilled holes into each of them.

Homeowner points out another spot in the ceiling around the corner where the sheetrock has been removed and replaced ready to patch. You know that's another box.

At this point, I stick the switch back in the wall, wrap up the meter leads, and tell HO the bad news that I'm bailing and not in the business to fix a remodeler's mess from him being too cheap to bring in an electrician.

Called the remodeler. 
"yeah my guys did that. We ran new wire! We can open up the holes bigger, a different kind of box isn't a problem! Didn't the bathroom turn out really nice?"

"Yeah, looks great, it's a shame you'll have to take down all the sheetrock. Call someone else"


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

But they were doing you a favor!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a zero tolerance policy. I do not tolerate working with general contractors. Most are scumbags.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> I have a zero tolerance policy. I do not tolerate working with general contractors. Most are scumbags.


Especially the kind that think they can do wiring of any kind.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> These remodel guys that have their own "electricians"
> 
> A good customer referred me to their friend who is a remodeler, "quality construction". Can't get the three way switch to work, typical story, this one has to be on for this one to work, messed up which wire goes to which screw.
> 
> ...


Did that remodeler did pull the permit ? if not just get the heck out of there unless the owner want you do the repairs then charge it heavy that the only way.

I have ran into like that before couple time and I useally try advoid that unless they regutted the walls again.,, that was one of few major clue I can see real quick.,,


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Especially the kind that think they can do wiring of any kind.


I had a GC tell me the only reason he hired me for a job was because he didn’t have the appropriate electrical license to do the work.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Especially the kind that think they can do wiring of any kind.



It's mostly the smaller hack contractors that do kitchens and baths with that attitude. Thankfully the ones we deal with know better and hire pros to do all their work.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It sounds like you showed up out of pity -- a concern for humanity.

Then the task exceeded your threshold of revulsion. 

That does happen.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

WTF is wrong with these type of people?



It's all I want to know.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

telsa said:


> It sounds like you showed up out of pity -- a concern for humanity.
> 
> Then the task exceeded your threshold of revulsion.
> 
> That does happen.


Be there all dang day chasing out what could have been an easy rough in. I don't mind a mess usually but I wouldn't have made enough to make him think twice about having his framers do it again. I'm not in the bailout business for cheap GCs.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

That joint needed Holmes on Homes.

But he only works the GTA.

And, in so doing, his plate is full up.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

telsa said:


> That joint needed Holmes on Homes.
> 
> But he only works the GTA.
> 
> And, in so doing, his plate is full up.


That's not quite true. He's done episodes all over Canada, and I even remember seeing one he did in California. But for the most part he does stick to Ontario. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Holmes' famous California episode was too much for Holmes.

It was a nightmare -- even for Holmes.

Southern California was a relentless headache for Mike.

Somewhere, it's out on YouTube.

Suffice it to say, he had nightmares just running his screws// nails// fasteners in.

Yes, the local authorities busted his b##ls over even that.

( Mike's solution was way beyond their standards. They would not tolerate it. *Foreigner !* )

IIRC, that's the last time Mike tried to bail out Americans.

Only occasionally, Mike will travel to the sticks.

Away from the GTA, most Americans can't connect. Canada is THAT cold.

Yes, it happens every winter.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I'm in California.

We can't imagine Canada.

We don't have any proper winter season -- nor any of its ills.

We have insane levels of earthquake framing and strapping -- ALL learned the hard way.

This Old House did one episode in San Francisco.

The Bostonians were blown away.

Minimal framing standards in SF are ~ 16 times as severe as Boston.

Especially the Big Stuff.

This Old House was *FLOORED.*

They blew their entire budget just in the framing.

It's a good thing that This Old House was, and is, just a TV show.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It balances out, we have strapping here.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Holmes' famous California episode was too much for Holmes.
> 
> It was a nightmare -- even for Holmes.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want to cross the Cali border for any reason, it's all cancer run wild out there!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

telsa said:


> I'm in California.
> 
> We can't imagine Canada.
> 
> We don't have any proper winter season -- nor any of its ills.


That reminds me of a friend from here in Vancouver who lived in Kirkland, WA for a short time in high school. Keep in mind that's no more than an hour's drive from the Canada/US border. He told me several people had asked him (earnestly) if we had igloos and sled dogs at home (we don't, btw).

I always thought it was hilarious how people seem to think the tundra starts at the 49th parallel. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

B-Nabs said:


> That reminds me of a friend from here in Vancouver who lived in Kirkland, WA for a short time in high school. Keep in mind that's no more than an hour's drive from the Canada/US border. He told me several people had asked him (earnestly) if we had igloos and sled dogs at home (we don't, btw).
> 
> I always thought it was hilarious how people seem to think the tundra starts at the 49th parallel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


You post like it doesn't.

Explain. :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

telsa said:


> You post like it doesn't.
> 
> Explain. :laughing:



Anything North of Kahuku Point is practically freezing.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

We had a GC remodel out bathroom.

She started fishing to have me do electrical work for her until she asked me how much I made at my job. Put an end to that conversation real quick.

She needed some plumbing work at her house. We referred her to a good plumbing company we used. They were pricey, but the work was good. She said they were too expensive. She had a "friend" do the in slab work for much cheaper. Pipe busted and flooded her brand new wood floors. She ended up calling the "expensive" plumbers anyway.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> I always thought it was hilarious how people seem to think the tundra starts at the 49th parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

telsa said:


> You post like it doesn't.
> 
> Explain. :laughing:


The climate here in Vancouver is literally identical to that of Seattle. That's why I thought it funny that people who lived in a suburb of Seattle, a couple hours' drive south of here, thought the climate could change so drastically within so short a distance. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

